# cd changer pinout?



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

any one know the pinout for the stock round conector on the cd changer just need to know relation to headunit pinout.


----------



## AudiMick (Sep 1, 2010)

taverncustoms said:


> any one know the pinout for the stock round conector on the cd changer just need to know relation to headunit pinout.


1,3 black R/L Audio Ground
2 White Left Audio
4 Grey Right Audio
6 Brown Constant 12 volt
8 Black/ *********** ground
10 Purple SRX data
11 Red Switched 12volt from Ignition
12 Blue SCLK Data
13 Yellow PW-TX Data.

Notch at 12 o'clock pins are

1 2 3 4
5 6 7 8
9 10 11 12
13


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

UR awesome thanks



AudiMick said:


> 1,3 black R/L Audio Ground
> 2 White Left Audio
> 4 Grey Right Audio
> 6 Brown Constant 12 volt
> ...


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

any one know whare to get one of these stateside? http://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-Audi-CD-...=140635268463&pt=UK_In_Car_Technology&vxp=mtr


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

To answer your first question, the cd charger aux is accessible from behind the head unit, not the changer location. Just pull the HU, and look back there.


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

found the plug http://shop.vetcosurplus.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=6572


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

warranty225cpe said:


> To answer your first question, the cd charger aux is accessible from behind the head unit, not the changer location. Just pull the HU, and look back there.


thats not my question but thanks


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

taverncustoms said:


> thats not my question but thanks


Realized that after I posted.. Lol


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

whats the headunit pinout? im tring to make a adapter cable


----------



## AudiMick (Sep 1, 2010)

Just the changer plug I?

That's the one at the bottom just the CD block.

They changed the names but it's pretty obvious what they are










Not trying to install an eight track are we?:laugh:


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

AudiMick said:


> Just the changer plug I?
> 
> That's the one at the bottom just the CD block.
> 
> ...


LOL a record jutebox lol no a ipod interface with bluetooth. just need to plug it in its already installed they gave me the wrong cord VW not AUDI and they dont make the audi cord. so..... thanks agin BTW


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Dude that's the same setup I have minus the Bluetooth. I have the phone in my visor. I'm not sure you have the full harness. What pieces do you have. I have doubles of everything need but the aux box (extra).


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

warranty225cpe said:


> Dude that's the same setup I have minus the Bluetooth. I have the phone in my visor. I'm not sure you have the full harness. What pieces do you have. I have doubles of everything need but the aux box (extra).


they gave me the conector for the head unit or the VW 6 disk but my audi is the round 13pin at the cd changer so it wont work unless i install it in the dash and i dont want to do that. my iphone is in the L of my windshield cause i use Iradar. i installed a aux power port in my fuse panel so its all hidden away i also use the "g force" app for twisties and drifts. im useing the grom sys


----------



## AudiMick (Sep 1, 2010)

taverncustoms said:


> they gave me the conector for the head unit or the VW 6 disk but my audi is the round 13pin at the cd changer so it wont work unless i install it in the dash and i dont want to do that. my iphone is in the L of my windshield cause i use Iradar. i installed a aux power port in my fuse panel so its all hidden away i also use the "g force" app for twisties and drifts. im useing the grom sys


The GROM has Bluetooth for your phone and Bluetooth Music Streaming as well. 

So no wires, that's the way I used mine when I had one. Worked great with my ipod and android phone.

PITA removing the old changer anyway.


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

AudiMick said:


> The GROM has Bluetooth for your phone and Bluetooth Music Streaming as well.
> 
> So no wires, that's the way I used mine when I had one. Worked great with my ipod and android phone.
> 
> PITA removing the old changer anyway.


yeah it was but its all done now lol


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

can somone help here im looking at it and its not making sence to me 

DO or DI: Purple SRX data
DO or DI: PW-TX Data.


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

OMG This took forever to find.


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

Ah, the beauty of Search...

So question - which one was right? The pinouts from AudiMick, or the PhatNoise docs? Like for example, which pin is really the +12V? It seems like they don't agree. Or am I missing something?


----------

